# Mystery snail growth rate



## RavenSkyfire1

*Second try at posting this, first one apparently got lost in cyberspace as I don't see it on the forum nor in my recent posts


Do mystery snails grow really fast?? About three weeks ago I bought a mystery snail and a trapdoor snail. They were roughly about the same size (somewhere between nickel and quarter sized). Now, the mystery snail is nearly twice the size of the trap, who doesn't seem to have grown any. They both cruise the whole tank constantly, though the mystery is alot faster than the trap (thinking about calling the mystery Speedy!!). They eat whatever hits the bottom, plus some of my plants (though the ones that they chew on are the ones that are not really liking my tank anyways), some sinking algae wafers and some zucchinni (blanched).

So, is my snail taking steriods to make herself (pretty sure the mystery snail is a femail) larger or is this a normal thing??

Thanks!


----------



## holly12

You sure your Mystery is not an Apple Snail? They are from the same family, but a Mystery will only grow to 3-4" and do NOT eat plants unless they are rotting, where as Apples grow to the size of a fist and will eat plants.

Either way, I've got a few Mystery's and have noticed they have grown quite a bit in the few weeks that I've got them. Very cute little critter! And you are right, they can motor!


----------



## NeonShark666

Mystery Snails can grow quite fast if given lots of food and good water conditions. They don't like to be bullied by big fish. Other than the Apple Snail, they are the largest snail commonly kept by aquariumists. Once they get large they often lay eggs above the water line. They also don't live very long (<2 years).


----------



## snail

As far as I know Mystery Snails are Apple Snails, or at least o type of Apple Snail, there are quite a few different types of Apple Snail. Channeled Apple Snails are the ones that have a reputation for being an invasive pest, they will decimate pretty much any plant and they grow very large. They are not legal to sell in many places but still crop up. 

I think they can grow pretty fast when fed and housed well. It's likely that your snail is enjoying the food and care you are giving it and has had a growth spurt.


----------

